# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Πωλείται Παλμογράφος RIGOL DS1054Z

## soler

Ουσιαστικά αχρησιμοποίητος με όλα του τα παρελκόμενα σε άριστη κατάσταση.

300 ευρώ. 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------

